# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Bayraktar Mini UAV, Baykar Makina, Istanbul, Turkey

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Baykar Makina

Bayraktar Mini UAV on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

BAYKAR 2015: BAYRAKTAR TB2

Published on May 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 19, 2015

"Turkish UMTAS Missile Dropped From a Bayraktar Tactical Drone"
The weaponized variant was demonstrated with the Roketsan UMTAS long-range anti-tank missile originally developed for the Turkish T-129 attack helicopter. The 'Smart Micro Munition' especially designed for drones will enable the drone to maintain its long endurance with full weapon load.

by Tamir Eshel
December 19, 2015

----------

